# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Spooks

## Dutchgirl

Anyone know when the new series starts? They used to start in the Autumn.

----------


## tammyy2j

Series 8 should be back soon on BBC 1

----------


## Abigail

All the BBC are saying is it returns in the autumn, so maybe another couple of weeks and we should start seeing the trailers.

A bit of of googling points to late October to return and there's a review of the first episode with The Manchester Evening News here. It's not much.

----------

Dutchgirl (04-10-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> All the BBC are saying is it returns in the autumn, so maybe another couple of weeks and we should start seeing the trailers.
> 
> A bit of of googling points to late October to return and there's a review of the first episode with The Manchester Evening News here. It's not much.


Just read the beginning! As I do not mistakenly want to read spoilers.

----------


## squillyfer

Last year the series had an identical run of eight episodes and finished on the 15th of december which would point to the week starting the 20th of October for the new series to start but I havent seen any publicity yet and the website is no help

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Eight episodes are rubbish Spooks needs to be on at least for a 12 week run, and it's Autumn now so it should be on. Come on beeb we want to know what's happend to Harry.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I've heard from a spooks forum that it is due to return in Nov running through to Dec.

I also can't wait for it to return as I love this show and I agree there should be more episodes

----------


## Debbie Meadows

:Cheer:  Great News Just read on a different site that Spooks will return on 29 October according to Total Tv Guide

Can't Wait :Cheer:

----------

Chloe O'brien (14-10-2009)

----------


## alan45

Cant wait to find out the truth about Harry

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Great News Just read on a different site that Spooks will return on 29 October according to Total Tv Guide
> 
> Can't Wait


That's two weeks tomorrow. YAHOO!!!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

What happened to Harry, I can't quite remember..  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He got kidnapped by the Russians and was taken away on a helicopter at the end of last year.

----------

StarsOfCCTV (14-10-2009)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really enjoying the latest series of Spooks.  It's got everything a thriller should have - interesting storylines, fast pacing, tension, good acting.  I'm sure some people would say it's a load of nonsense, but it is very entertaining nonsense.

----------


## Abigail

I've just watched Wednesday's episode. What happened to Sarah?

----------


## Bad Wolf

she shot herself

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Really shouldn't have read this post as I haven't seen next week episode. I was going to suggest does anyone think that Sarah kills Ros.

----------


## Dazzle

> What happened to Sarah?


She didn't shoot herself.  She was going to shoot Lucas but then dropped the gun and disappeared.  I bet she'll be back, though.

----------


## Perdita

STRICTLY star Laila Rouass has spied a new role - on Spooks.

The former Footballers' Wives star will join the ninth series of the drama this autumn.

Doctor Who's Sophia Myles and Max Brown from Mistresses are among other new cast members arriving on the BBC1 show.

The Beeb's Sarah Brandist said: "The new additions will really ruffle some feathers.

"But we don't want to give too much away as intrigue and betrayal are at the heart of the storylines."

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0ihX98HEi

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I read this in the sun today. I take it she is not going to be in Primeval then if she is joining spooks.

----------


## Perdita

Jenny Agutter has revealed that she would be interested in a return to Spooks.

The Logan's Run star appeared as Tessa Phillips from the start of the BBC spy drama, with her treacherous character leaving the country towards the end of the second season.

When asked if she ever considered coming back to the programme, Agutter told Digital Spy: "Ooh, absolutely. Tessa's not dead yet! It's just about finding the right story. I think it's been mentioned, but we'd have to find something.

"It'd be nice to do. I think there's a lot to get sorted out with Harry, don't you? There's the possibility for a good on battle there again!"

She added of the show, which is currently filming its ninth series: "I do think it's always had good writers and they do really do keep it moving along and it's riveting, it's good stuff."

Agutter rose to fame as Roberta in the 1970 movie The Railway Children, which has been digitally restored for a cinema release on April 2 ahead of its DVD and Blu-ray release on May 3.

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

Spooks series 9 to begin in September The BBC's Press Office has released Programme Information for Week 38 (18th-24th September), and the new series of Spooks is listed as beginning during that week, although the exact date and time have yet to be announced. 

There's also an interview with Richard Armitage about the series. He says, "Deception and betrayal are key. Of course there are also exciting and intriguing stories of the week but the overall series arc really unravels the character of Lucas North and blows his whole world apart. His loyalty and his future at MI5 are all under the microscope." He also introduces the new characters joining the Grid, and the Government, in this series, and reveals that after Ros's death, Lucas becomes head of Section D.

----------

Abigail (07-09-2010), Dazzle (07-09-2010), Dutchgirl (09-09-2010), lizann (07-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

So Ros is definitely dead  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

As long Richard Armitage is back all is well  :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

How did Ros die? I can't remember. Was Harry kidnapped at the end of series 8 or was it 7?

----------


## Dazzle

Ros died in a huge explosion in a hotel as she was trying to get someone out.  Harry was kidnapped at the end of series 7.

----------

Abigail (08-09-2010)

----------


## Abigail

Hmm that rings a bell. Might have to watch the last episode again to refresh my memory

Just read the episode synopsis and I remember Ros dying now.

----------


## Abigail

Spoilers
  Spoiler:    Spooks Ep 1/8

Unplaced
Day and time to be confirmed BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/spooks
Feature
The team at Section D is in mourning following the tragic death of Ros Myers, who was killed in an explosion while trying to save the British Home Secretary, as the award-winning spy drama returns for its ninth series. Section Chief Harry Pearce is hit particularly hard by the loss and he's dismayed to learn that a trusted friend has blood on their hands. Harry wants revenge and will stop at nothing to get it.

One month later, Lucas North boards a ship in Tangier to track rising Somalian Al Qaeda star, Abib. Alongside Lucas is Special Boat Service (SBS) agent Dimitri Levendes, who is masquerading as the ship's captain. An unexpected interruption from what appears to be Somali pirates puts Lucas in mortal danger. His unlikely saviour is an Eastern European prostitute, who he later discovers is undercover mercenary Beth Bailey, also sent to track Abib.

The pirates are a much bigger threat than first anticipated â they are in fact an Al Qaeda cell who have smuggled explosives onboard and are headed for the UK.

After escaping the ship and returning to London, Lucas and the rest of Section D concentrate on stopping the floating bomb. Beth, who is keen for a job on the Grid, turns up unexpectedly with information about the boat. Harry remembers Beth from the past and is unsure whether she can be trusted but, with time running out, the team has no other option. Harry is forced into taking drastic action to prevent a terrorist attack that could hit Britain at its very heart â the Houses of Parliament.

Meanwhile, Lucas is shocked when he is visited by an unwelcome ghost from his past.

Harry Pearce is played by Peter Firth, Lucas North by Richard Armitage, Abib by Peter Bankole, Dimitri Levendes by Max Brown and Beth Bailey by Sophia Myles.

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2010)

----------


## Abigail

Spooks starts on *Monday 20 September*

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

That's next Monday Yipee.

----------


## Abigail

House and Spooks returning on the same night and Private Practice two days later  :Cheer:  I love the Autumn tv season

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

Dazzle (14-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

ROS goes out with a bang in Spooks - along with a colleague trying to rescue her.
Fans had been wondering if the spy, played by Hermione Norris, survived the blast at the end of the last series.

But in the new one starting next Monday, boss Harry vows revenge at her funeral.

Sophia Myles stars as undercover mercenary Beth.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

'Spooks' Firth: 'Harry could be killed'

Spooks star Peter Firth has claimed that his character Harry could be killed off.

Speaking to the Radio Times, Firth explained that he wouldn't be surprised if Harry didn't survive the upcoming ninth series.

"I am the anchor," he said. "My character is the obvious candidate."

Firth joked that he is worried about the final scenes of the show, saying: "The costume department has just told me that the end of episode eight involves some blood - potentially on my costume!"

Firth also revealed details of Harry's storyline in the new series.

"There is a crisis for Harry, a midlife thing," he explained. "He's questioning whether he can be a tool of the state any more if the state is operating in a way that offends his sensibilities and principles."

----------


## Abigail

No, Harry can't die!!!!

----------


## alan45

> No, Harry can't die!!!!



Dont worry Spooks is a wee bit like Deadenders. People can come back to life

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Your dam right he can't.  Spooks need Harry he's the leader.

----------


## Perdita

Richard Armitage ('Spooks')


  Spoiler:     It seems like we've been waiting for Spooks to return to our screens forever and the ninth series, which starts next week, looks like a belter. There are new spies and new threats, but never fear - Lucas is still there too. We caught up with Richard Armitage, who plays the spy, to find out what's coming up this series.

What do you think the theme of this series of Spooks is?
"The theme of the series is probably deception. And appearance and reality - what you think things are and who you think people are and who they really are."

How does Lucas react to Ros's death?
"I think Lucas is quite shaken by Ros's death. It reaffirms the danger of the world that we live in. They worked closely together and she was somebody that he really respected and admired, so it's quite a difficult thing to deal with. But actually, at the very moment he's trying to deal with it they're out on a really difficult mission, so it's one of those things where you rise above it and carry on with the job. But I think it rocks his foundations slightly and he starts to question what the job's about. At the same time this thing comes back from his past to crack his foundations."

Lucas has had a bit of a dark side in the past. Does that come out more in this series?
"The previous series have been very much about Lucas's prison sentence, and that's sort of coloured his present life. But we go much further back this time and have ghosts from the past. Maya, played by Laila Rouass, is one of the characters that comes back and she really opens up the Pandora's Box and makes him look at who he was before he went to prison, so we find out another Lucas."

How was it for you, playing a whole new side to Lucas?
"It's interesting. It feels like working in reverse because we've already established his background and then we've had to go and establish a much deeper background, so we have to make sure what we've shot in the present makes sense. And also it's taken me by surprise because the writers gave me something which I hadn't factored into my own biography. But it's fine because everything just shifts. It's quite exciting to play."

You mentioned Maya, Lucas's ex-girlfriend. How does he react to her return?
"It takes him by surprise. It comes in terms of a photograph, which really stimulates a very strong memory. He's just compelled to see her. It's Proustian - it kind of takes him all the way back to the time when they were together and everything was right. It was 15 years ago and they've really changed. His memory is something quite pure and amazing and real because since then he's playing this guy who's a spy and he's kind of lost himself in all those different characters that he's been playing and the legends he's been playing and the work he's been doing with his colleagues. She's real and it really shapes his future."

What happens when Lucas reunites with Maya?
"They go on quite an interesting journey because she really has moved on in her life and he has to fight quite hard to get her to even listen to him. They do rekindle something and it starts to burn but before it gets a chance to really ignite, there's another character who throws water over it."

In previous series we've seen Lucas get distracted by things and focus all his energy on them. Does that happen with Maya?
"Yeah. I mean, it happens more with another character called Vaughan who comes in in episode one and he really turns. He has a hook inside Lucas and he can really control him, so really for the entire series Lucas is being controlled by somebody else. And this character uses Maya as a way of controlling him."

Will Lucas's relationship with Sarah in the last series continue to affect him?
"I think it's made him question those personal relationships which are so difficult to maintain while doing this particular job. He's had two significant failed relationships. Hers was a weird one. She was his sort of equal for the CIA and it was quite volatile. So I think the failure of that relationship is making him question 'Is it possible for me to actually have a strong personal relationship and do this job?' and in a way that's one of the themes of this series."

A couple of series ago, Lucas was the new character. What's it like being one of the main ones now?
"After Ros's death, Lucas is asked to step up to be head of section. It feels like quite a natural progression and then our new team come in. I feel kind of responsible for them. I choose them as my team. Lucas has a nurturing aspect and he bears the responsibility quite well, although he's still dealing with the cracks in his foundation at the same time. It's a balancing act."

How does Lucas respond when he's asked to become the head of section?
"I think he's wary of it but actually waiting for it. It's a test of whether Harry will trust him or not. There really isn't anybody else around that could do it other than Ruth and she's not actually an operative, she's an analyst. In a way, when there is no-one there you kind of expect it to come your way, but there are no guarantees. Harry could draft in somebody new. It's a moment where they are kind of pitted against each other but Harry delivers, so there is a sense of Lucas finally getting the trust that he's craved from Harry."

How does Lucas react to the new recruits? Does he trust them?
"He's chosen them really. With Beth, she is a bit of a liability and I think he quite likes that. She's dangerous, she's brave, she'll go out on a limb, which is quite useful in a woman in this profession. To have somebody that thinks and behaves in the same kind of physical, mental strength as a man is rather brilliant. And Dimitri, his skillset is very useful. He's special services so he's an explosions expert. He's picking a team that's covering all the bases and he's quite nurturing towards them."

Last series the show's big storyline was Nightingale. What is it this time?
"Albany. It's very hard to describe. It's something they're chasing. It's something that's been developed, and it's terrifying to humanity. That's all I can say! But it's terrifying. And actually I don't think it exists, but it has the possibility to absolutely exist in real life. It's possible."

Do you think that's why Spooks is popular, because it deals with things that are so realistic?
"I think so. And because they get the science behind it. You think there's no way this could happen, but when you start to analyse it, it probably already exists. It's probably existed for a while. And that's in a way what Albany is - it's kind of like a voice at the back of the global subconscious saying, 'Be careful of this because it's probably already out there'."    


Spooks returns for a new series on Monday, September 20 at 9pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2010), tammyy2j (15-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

'Spooks' - Meet The Newbies: Laila Rouass

  Spoiler:     When you've got such a high death rate as Spooks, you're going to have to introduce new characters now and then. The ninth series doesn't disappoint, with Max Brown and Sophia Myles joining the team as new spies. Strictly Come Dancing star Laila Rouass has also signed up for the show but her character Maya is a bit different from the others - she happens to be Lucas's ex-girlfriend. We caught up with Laila to find out more about Maya, kitchen sex scenes and why Spooks is still so popular.

Were you a fan of Spooks before you joined the show?
"I'd watched the first couple of series, dipped in and out of it, but I think everyone's a fan of Spooks even if they don't watch it all the time. Every time I tell someone that I'm doing Spooks, they're like, 'Wow!' That's a guaranteed reaction. It's such a high-end show, it's so sexy and slick and smooth. It's got a great cast as well, so I'm chuffed to be on it."

Were you nervous about joining such a well-established show?
"I know this is the ninth series but they've got a lot of new cast coming in, so you don't feel like you're the only one. And I'm not a spy, I play Lucas's ex, so I kind of dip in and out. I'm in throughout the series but I'm not part of this mafia or that mafia, you know."

Can you tell us a bit about Maya?
"She's a doctor. She's Lucas's ex-girlfriend - they come back into each other's lives. She's the love of his life and he's the love of her life and they've got some unfinished business. All hell breaks loose really. It's very passionate, very unspoken, what they have. The minute they're back together again they can't control it - they just let it take its natural, organic course and it creates some serious problems."

You've got a history with Lucas - do things from his past emerge because of Maya?
"Yeah, stuff from his past comes up. He's not the person she thought he was. It's all very mysterious, very sinister, so all of that comes into play. But that's all part of what drives this relationship and what makes it so serious and so sexy. We've got a couple of very passionate scenes - kitchen worktops and all of that - so look out for those!"

Did you enjoy filming those scenes?
"I was dreading it. I've done Footballers' Wives and on that you go, 'OK, when am I getting my t*ts out this time? OK, who am I shagging next?' So you kind of get used to it. But that was all done with a lot of humour, whereas this is very passionate. There's no one better than Richard [Armitage] to do those scenes with. It is all very choreographed. It's not as sexy as it looks. It was frightening at first, but once you're on set you go, 'Oh, it's OK'. It's not like I've got my kit off and we're shagging each other."

So you managed not to laugh?
"Yeah. It's not funny at all!"

Do you get on well with Richard?
"Yeah. I met Richard a few years back in LA. I'd been starved of British company and I met him at Fox studios, and I was like, 'Oh my God, you're British', and I dragged him to lunch with me like, 'Sit here! Talk!' So bless him, he entertained me for hours. He was like, 'I do have a flight to catch...' It was great fun working with him, absolutely."

Can Lucas trust Maya?
"Definitely. I think he knows that. I think that's not even a question in his mind about whether he can trust her. For sure, definitely."

Does she cause any trouble?
"I don't know if she causes trouble. I just think that their relationship is so volatile and their relationship is so passionate that things are going to happen. They make decisions and they want to be together forever. Because of that there's trouble, but it's not because of her. It's just the circumstances that they're in and the fact that they have a strong desire to be with each other."

Spooks isn't worried about killing people off. Did you think about that at all when you took on the role?
"It's unpredictable. I had no idea whether I was going to be killed off or not. At the end of the day, you just know what the show's about. You know there's a chance that you could go, but you have to embrace that. That's what makes it exciting and that's why viewers tune in, because you don't know who's going to get blown up!"

You worked on Primeval before and said you couldn't really return because of being a mum. Do you miss that at all?
"I miss the cast and the crew. It's just so much fun doing that show and it's got such a huge fanbase, so yeah, I miss that. But I'm doing this and it's so much fun, and I did Sarah Jane Adventures, I did Conan The Barbarian - I play his mum! Because I'm not a spy in Spooks and I'm not in every day I'm able to do other things, which is great fun because it breaks it all up for me and I get some time to spend with my daughter. I'd have to move to Dublin for Primeval so it would have been a bit much."    

The new series of Spooks begins Monday, September 20 at 9pm on BBC One.

----------


## Dazzle

I really hope Lucas isn't killed off this series.

----------


## alan45

Absolutely brilliant!!!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

That Harry is fecking brilliant.  Poisioning the ex-Home Secretary was pure class.  I was yelling at the telly suberb. Love it.  This series should be extended to 24 episodes not a scabby 8.

----------

alan45 (21-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Looking forward to seeing what the mystery is surrounding Lucas, or should I say "John"?

Excellent episode of Spooks as usual.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm getting worried Lucas aka John may turn evil and kill Harry.  There has to be a cliff-hanger at the end of the series and because we have new spooks who we're not attached it the writers are not going to kill them off.  It will have to involve either Harry or Ruth.

----------


## Dazzle

What would be even worse for me is if Lucas himself is killed off  :Sad:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> What would be even worse for me is if Lucas himself is killed off


Yeah but let's face it Lucas is sexy as F**K He's there as eye candy.  He can be replaced like they replaced Rupert and Matthew, but they can't replace Harry. Harry is the leader.  They would struggle to find someone to fill Peter Firth's boots.

----------


## Abigail

Its been a long time since I've seen anything as good as Spooks on UK television. I'm so pleased its back.

I wonder what was in the suitcase and who the guy was. Perhaps somebody who was involved in Lucas' kidnap and torture in Russia. I can't figure out why Lucas would use an alias when we already know he's a spy, unless he's working on behalf of the Russians or another agency. He must be in deep cover because Harry hasn't hinted that Lucas isn't who we think he is.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's the best thing I've seen on tv since 24 finished.  i just don't know whether to trust Lucas or not.  They will keep us guessing to the bitter end.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I've just watched last Monday's episode as I was at a PTA meeting and missed it. I stand by what I said Lucas North is a traitor.  I don't know how Harry and Ruth are going to expose him but Armitage watch your ass as I'm on to you.  TRAITOR!!!!!

----------


## Abigail

What IS going on with Lucas - or John - and Michael? Were they both in the service together or did Michael have something to do with Lucas spending time in a Russian prison? I can't wait to find out next week. 

I'm guessing Lucas is the one that compromises the Grid  :Ponder: 

Have to say, I really like Dmitry and Beth  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Michael has some hold over Lucas. It's what he's stolen from the grid is the key to what he is up to.  But I fear that a life will be lost by the end of the series. And it won't be Dimitri or Beth.  Did you see the trailer for next week with Ruth holding Harry's hand. So sweet. I'm watching old spooks on watch everynight. Just finished season 2 last night with Tom shooting Harry.

----------


## alan45

This programme just gets better and better.

----------

Chloe O'brien (19-10-2010)

----------


## Abigail

Any news on series 10 yet? If Lucas does turn out to be a traitor in the final episode, I would love to see the fall out.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's too early to know anything about series 10.  It will not be until next year we will hear anything if there is going to be a 10th series.  I'm either thinking that Harry will kill Lucas that is why Dimitri and Beth have been brought in to replace Lucas and Ros. Or Lucas will Kill Harry or Ruth. Out of the three I would rather it was Lucas.  We need to keep the grumpy Harry.

----------


## Perdita

Monday 8 November
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/spooks
Feature

  Spoiler:     Harry (Peter Firth) instructs the team to find Lucas
Section D face their toughest challenge yet when they are tasked with tracking one of their own, as the spy drama concludes. Following Lucas North's shocking revelations about his former life and double identity, Harry Pearce instructs the team to find him – at any cost.

As one of MI5's most skilled spies, Lucas is not an easy man to find. Harry enlists the help of ex-internal affairs specialist Alec White who promises to locate the fugitive, while the rest of the team struggle to understand why he would betray them.

Out on the run, Lucas is getting increasingly desperate to track down the Albany file and also to flee the country with the love of his life, Maya Lahan. It seems that he doesn't care who or what gets in his way.

Meanwhile, Harry discovers Ruth Evershed has been put in grave danger and he is forced to choose between his loyalty to MI5 and his heart. This decision culminates in an emotional showdown when he finally comes face to face with Lucas, with shocking consequences.

----------


## Abigail

Oh my gosh, it really looks like Lucas is a traitor  :EEK!:  I honestly don't know why I'm surprised considering his actions this series; perhaps there's going to be a twist and it turns out the traitor is someone else. What is the Albany file? Why did Malcolm clean out his house? Does he have something to do with Vaughan - he did call Lucas 'John' so maybe he knew what Lucas was up to? Oh so many questions! I really really don't want to read or know any spoilers, the suspense makes it ten times better when the truth does come out. This episode had me gripped.

----------

alan45 (26-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

Yet another incredible episode. I cannot wait for next weeks finale. I bet as in previous years it will leave as many unanswered questions as it does answered ones

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yet another incredible episode. I cannot wait for next weeks finale. I bet as in previous years it will leave as many unanswered questions as it does answered ones


I'm with you on that one.

Best series in the house. 

I didn't think Spooks would survive without Adam and Roz. But it has.

I htink Lucas is being framed. But hey anything can happen with Spooks.
But I thought it was shocking he deliberately let the girl with the code die.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

His face when he realised he had been outwitted by Malcolm was pure evil.  Brilliant.  The next two weeks are going to be explosive.  I can't wait.

----------

alan45 (26-10-2010)

----------


## Abigail

> I htink Lucas is being framed.


I'm hoping so, Lucas is a great character. 

Malcolm must know something we don't in order to have called him John and cleaned out his house in such a hurry.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think the Albany file is linked to an assination of someone.  Possibly the Queen. It's too big just to be the usual assination or someone in MI5 or a politician.  Malcolm knows what the Albany file is and it has to be huge for him to do a bunk. Can't wait until next week.

----------


## Abigail

I've just had a thought. Did we ever find out what the contents and relevance of the suitcase the guy gave Lucas at the end of the first episode were?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

No we didn't maybe all will be revealed on Monday.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I hope we do! 

Was on the edge of my seat for the whole episode. Lucas.. you let the american girl die, harsh. Clever twist at the end, I didn't see that coming - I should have!  :Lol:  Especially when Malcom called Lucas 'John'.

----------


## Abigail

Well it was going to be hard to top last week but... I'm speechless! I thought what Lucas did - running errands for Vaughan - was bad enough, before Vaughan told the truth, that Lucas had detonated the bomb. 

I really hope we find out next week what the heck Albany contains  :Wal2l:  I'm tempted to read spoilers to see if there's anything about Albany but that would destroy the shock value when its revealed. The Chinese desperately want it so that must be a clue. If it was Korea or Iran, I'd say it was something to do with a chemical/biological/nuclear weapon. I don't think China has any desire to create or advance its nuclear capabilities  :Ponder:  I'm basing my assumptions on the premise that _Spooks_ tries to stay close to real life political situations, intelligence groups and terrorist organisations. Maybe one of the older members who know more about China could do some brainstorming. I'm not entirely convinced that bringing Ruth's family up again is a coincidence and a means for Ruth to say she is over them. There must be some connection. The preview shows

  Spoiler:    Lucas kidnapping Ruth in exchange for Albany  

so she must have something to do with it. 

There has been no hint before this series that Lucas was a traitor, he stayed silent for eight years in Russia and, perhaps through guilt, served his country before and after. I'm still getting over the shock, especially that he lied to Harry when he apparently told him the truth.

Oh, and as for Malcolm calling Lucas John last week - he must know something about Lucas' background that Harry didn't know. Its far too much of a coincidence for Malcolm to pick a random name under stress and choose Lucas' real name. _Spooks_ doesn't do coincidences.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I knew that fooker Lucas was a traitor but oh boy was it good to watch him pleading his case to Harry and the git was lying through his teeth all along.  And what about Ruth whacking that guy with the iron pure class.  You go girl.  She's so not fine anybody who uses a gun like that is not fine.  Albany either is a 9/11 terrorist plan or a plot to assisinate the Queen or Prince William something like that.  I can't wait until next Monday. I'm almost as unhinged as Ruth.

----------


## alan45

It really was a cracking episode last night. Knowing Spooks there will be more twists and double bluffs before this is all over.

The BBC should spend more money on this type of high quality drama instead of paying obscene amounts to so called big names and soap stars.

----------

Abigail (02-11-2010), Chloe O'brien (02-11-2010), parkerman (02-11-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Come on Alan.  You know what's going to happen next week, who's getting it next week, what is Albany.

----------


## alan45

> Come on Alan.  You know what's going to happen next week, who's getting it next week, what is Albany.


Honestly Kath I havent looked at the spoilers for next week. Im just guessing like everyone else. I think there is a Vietnamese connection along with a French one because they were speaking French last night and Dakar was a French Colony

As for Albany I havent a clue other than its a city in America, a high security prison on the Isle of Wight on the site of an old military base or an effort to end segregation in the southern states of the US of A.

I have checked on other boards and no-one seems to know

----------


## Abigail

Wiki has this to say about Albany (we all know the reliability of Wiki so this might not be completely true):





> Albany is a common place name. It is derived from Alba (Gaelic for Scotland) and its Latinisation, Albania. In older English* it is used to mean Scotland* generally, and in particular the part of Scotland north of the Firth of Forth and Firth of Clyde. It is also the *archaic name for Albania*, the modern sovereign state in south-eastern Europe. The two have nothing in common and are uncorrelated.
> 
> Albany (London), a famous apartment complex in London
> Albany (HM Prison), a Category B men's prison on the Isle of Wight
> The Albany Theatre (formerly the Albany Empire), in Deptford, South London
> 
> USS Albany, the name of five ships of the United States Navy, all named for Albany, New York
> 
> Albany Airport



Of course, Albany is probably a codename for something completely obscure. If Alan is right and it has something to do with Vietnam as well as China and a French speaking country - that could point to the Americans being the target of Albany. A lot of countries speak French in Africa, including Senegal which would explain why Dakar was focussed on.

----------


## alan45

Well thats it all over for another series. Did Lucas really jump or will he pop up in the new series. Will Harry marry Ruth. Would she really want him if he gets the heave ho.

All this and more when spooks returns

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think he probaly did jump by the tears back on the grid, and because we know that Richard Armitage will be going to New Zealand to film "The Hobbit" so it's unlikely he'll be back next year pity.  Should Harry and Ruth marry.  Oh hell yes but I don't want the writers to go all romantic like the Americans do with their dramas.  Harry has to be back in charge next year who else could take over from Peter Firth?

----------

alan45 (09-11-2010), Dutchgirl (09-11-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well we all know characters usually survive two series, but now all the strong characters are gone.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

We still have Harry, Ruth and Tariq left. What makes Spooks a great drama is that it's not afraid to take risks and  axe top characters.  Lucas, Adam and Ros were all neebies once and they gelled well with the viewers.  It's up to Max and Sophie to do the same.

----------

alan45 (09-11-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> We still have Harry, Ruth and Tariq left. What makes Spooks a great drama is that it's not afraid to take risks and  axe top characters.  Lucas, Adam and Ros were all neebies once and they gelled well with the viewers.  It's up to Max and Sophie to do the same.


I do agree with what you're saying. But The others were bystanders until now. I do think there is potential there. But some are strong characters from the beginning.

----------

Chloe O'brien (09-11-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Another point is that the series only usually replaces one character at a time. Like Lucas replacing Adam. but this year we're having to get used to two new spooks. And if they do replace Harry that is almost a whole new cast to get used to.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Anyone up for this.

'Spooks' triggers MI5 recruitment surge

The BBC's espionage drama Spooks is reportedly helping to increase interest in working for security service MI5.

According to The Daily Mail, the number of visits to the MI5 website triples from an average of 500 to 1,500 during the Monday night slot when Spooks is on BBC One.

While the programme is on-air, seven of the top ten phrases used in search engines to find the site are related to jobs, including 'MI5 careers', 'MI5 jobs', and 'How to join MI5'.

However, the Service is understood to be concerned that the violent and bloody storylines in Spooks could deter female candidates from joining. (Wouldn't bother me. I love a bit of violence and torture.)

MI5 has launched a recruitment drive specifically aimed at attracting more female intelligence officers, as 59% of its employees are currently male.

A senior Whitehall source said: "Spooks is a great TV show, but the violence can put women off applying for jobs at MI5.

"A career in the Service is about brain, not brawn - carefully piecing together vital intelligence to protect the UK and its people."

Spooks, which is one of the BBC's longest-running dramas, reaches the climax of series nine tonight with the hunt for renegade operative Lucas North.

----------


## Abigail

I applied to MI5. I can tell you this because I didn't get through to any security clearance stages  :Lol:  I'm quite intelligent but the critical thinking challenge went straight over my head. I know terrorists sometimes write in code or different languages but this was English with a twist!

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone go see the film with the guy from Games of Thrones?

----------


## Dazzle

> Anyone go see the film with the guy from Games of Thrones?


I've read it's not that great so I'm not tempted even though I was a Spooks fan.

----------

tammyy2j (14-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've read it's not that great so I'm not tempted even though I was a Spooks fan.


Yes I liked the tv show but the film trailer didn't appeal to me

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2015)

----------

